# Thoughts on women in high heels



## youkiddingme

The post on women's legs got me to thinking about a theory I have about why men (some) like women in high heals. Just thought I would throw it out there.

It occurred to me one day that high heels present the woman's legs and feet as they are in the throws of passionate love making. It seems to me that when a woman is really enjoying sex.... often the legs extend and her feet involuntarily arch....as they do in high heels. And so....I am wondering if perhaps that is why women look sexy in high heels????

I have always had the theory that "the toes never lie". If a woman is enjoying it.....you can tell by looking at her feet.


----------



## murphy5

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

i can not tell a lie, i like 'em.


----------



## DoF

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I like high heals, but not too high/stripper like. That's a HUGE turn off.

There is a FINE line of love it/hate it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

my opinion= SEXEH!

DH's opinion= silly looking


----------



## jorgegene

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Sorry to poop the party.

I never liked em.

My recent loves including my present wife wear 'mary janes' and I like those much better.

your theory is interesting though. maybe some validity. something to think about.


----------



## PBear

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I like high HEELS on a woman...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



youkiddingme said:


> I have always had the theory that "the toes never lie". If a woman is enjoying it.....you can tell by looking at her feet.


But you can't actually see the toes in regular pumps (unless they are peep-toed heels)...

I know I know... Too logical for my own good. 

Am a fan of heels but over the years find myself wearing them less. Working on the very top floor of a building and being a fan of the stairs (not the elevator) has greatly impacted this decision. It hurts.


----------



## Jellybeans

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



DoF said:


> I like high heals, *but not too high/stripper like*.


Hehehe.


----------



## youkiddingme

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Too funny! But the question is not really do you like women in high heels? I am asking about the theory..... could this be why those who like women in heels like it? The thing is.... the attraction would be subliminal as I doubt we even realize what the attraction is.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Men who are leg men tend to love high heels bc it elongates the leg giving the illusion of there being more of what they love


----------



## youkiddingme

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Awww, I can see that Scarlet!


----------



## Jellybeans

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



youkiddingme said:


> I am asking about the theory..... could this be why those who like women in heels like it?


I don't wear high heels because they reminds me of "sex." I wear them because they look good and go with my outfits. There is an element of it adding pinache to an outfit and some do look way better with heels than flats but I don't really think about if my toes are curling during a sex act when I put them on. Unless I'm dressed up as a sexy jellybean for Halloween.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

wore heels for sex once.I ended up with snapped heel on a $400 pair of shoes that I dearly loved. 

Never again.


----------



## sandc

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I have never worn heels for sex.

Ever.

But I like the way they look on my wife. Even though it makes her like 2 feet taller than me.


----------



## Runs like Dog

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

You mean a sexy 4" or 5" heel or a gargantuan 8" chunk platform? Because this makes me breathe hard.


----------



## Jetranger

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Definitely don't like 'em. Don't like the look or the sound, find a girl with big sneakers to be sexier. Take them off before you get in bed, though.


----------



## GTdad

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Jetranger said:


> Definitely don't like 'em. Don't like the look or the sound, find a girl with big sneakers to be sexier. Take them off before you get in bed, though.


Big sneakers?? LOL, this is definitely a "different strokes" kind of deal.

Love how a woman's legs look in heels. Periodically my wife will indulge me and wear them to bed. Yippy ki yi.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

These are typical style for my going out shoes...I have them in nude and black..with and without peep toe. Pretty basic


----------



## staarz21

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I live in Vegas. Heels everywhere. I LOOOOVE going downtown and watching the girls try and walk in them. Omg. So hilarious. 

I like the look of heels if they are classy..i.e. not stripper shoes. 

H Loves heels. He says they make the booty and legs look better. He is a butt/leg man. 

I have no idea if they do or not, but they do make some women walk funny.


----------



## staarz21

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ScarletBegonias said:


> These are typical style for my going out shoes...I have them in nude and black..with and without peep toe. Pretty basic


I love those shoes!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

most comfortable heels I'll ever wear. 

It's a tragedy that DH feels heels look silly. lol


----------



## Jellybeans

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Those are "comfortable" to you, Scarlet? Ouch. They look like they'd hurt after an hour or two of walking/standing in them.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Jellybeans said:


> Those are "comfortable" to you, Scarlet? Ouch. They look like they'd hurt after an hour or two of walking/standing in them.


nope...they're so perfectly shaped and balanced properly that I've worn them for around 8 hours,alternating standing/sitting with only minor aches just from running around all day. 

I've had little short heels from payless that jacked my feet up after like 20 minutes of walking. It doesn't feel good to pay less when it comes to heels


----------



## richardsharpe

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Good evening all
I hate heels. I want a woman to look like she is up for a walk on the beach, or hiking up a mountain, or running to catch a train. The also just look uncomfortable. 

In general I also prefer when it doesn't look like women are *trying* to be attractive.


----------



## TheStranger

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Like!

My wife is already almost 6' tall. Tbh. she's little intimidating when she puts them on, have to look up to talk. 

But, interesting theory about feet. I've always been curious why high heels and stockings are such a positive add-ons on legs. You may be onto something.


----------



## youkiddingme

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Stranger, that is what I am wondering. Why do we like them???? I think there is a subliminal message being sent when women wear them! We are totally unaware of why they are attractive.... but I am wondering if it is because of what we think when we see legs and feet looking like that!!!


----------



## RandomDude

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ScarletBegonias said:


> Men who are leg men tend to love high heels bc it elongates the leg giving the illusion of there being more of what they love


Damn right


----------



## TheStranger

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I don't know but google might shed some light:

Scientific Explanations of Sexual Questions - Redbook

High heels really DO make you look good, say scientists (and here's why) | Mail Online


----------



## youkiddingme

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

That is interesting research! Thanks...ha


----------



## RandomDude

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I always found heels do indeed give a woman more shape/curve for some reason, dunno why


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

This guy seems to like them...


----------



## RClawson

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I have thoughts on high heels but it may be inappropriate to share them here.


----------



## sandc

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



I Notice The Details said:


> This guy seems to like them...


I noticed a detail you didn't. At least I don't think anyone else noticed. 

It's "high heels" not heals.


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Women's legs look longer in high heels. It defines their calf muscles, and raises their buttocks. Besides, they look damn sexy to me! I love for my wife to wear them as often as she can. :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



sandc said:


> I noticed a detail you didn't. At least I don't think anyone else noticed.
> 
> It's "high heels" not heals.



I did notice that, but the word was corrected in the opening post...caught it Mr. SandC!


----------



## Giro flee

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I've always hated those shoes, soooo uncomfortable. I don't own a pair.


----------



## ToothFairy

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Just wondering if men also find sexy the bunions, hammertoes, clawed toes, and arthritis that experts say are associated with high heels? :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ToothFairy said:


> Just wondering if men also find sexy the bunions, hammertoes, clawed toes, and arthritis that experts say are associated with high heels? :smthumbup:


My wife is 49 and had none of those so far...thankfully. 

PS: She takes very good care of her feet and nails. Very sexy indeed.


----------



## GTdad

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ToothFairy said:


> Just wondering if men also find sexy the bunions, hammertoes, clawed toes, and arthritis that experts say are associated with high heels? :smthumbup:


Fair point. My wife doesn't wear them that often, so I imagine the risks you describe are minimized. That makes it a special treat when she does decide to wear them.


----------



## sandc

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



I Notice The Details said:


> I did notice that, but the word was corrected in the opening post...caught it Mr. SandC!


You noticed me than me... as usual.


----------



## sandc

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ToothFairy said:


> Just wondering if men also find sexy the bunions, hammertoes, clawed toes, and arthritis that experts say are associated with high heels? :smthumbup:


No. But then no one forces women to buy and wear high heels. Modern media can make strong suggestions but can't control peoples actions.


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



sandc said:


> No. But then no one forces women to buy and wear high heels. Modern media can make strong suggestions but can't control peoples actions.


My wife will wear heels once or twice a week. She wears them on date nights, and to business functions...also to church. She says she is not old enough for birkenstocks. I have to agree with her on that. (thankfully)


----------



## Married but Happy

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

In most couples, the woman is shorter than the man. That has usually been my situation as well. High heels bring them within easy kissing distance!


----------



## committed_guy

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

For this man the reason why I like women in high heels is because it's feminine. Ideally the heel would have a seamed stocking running up the back of the leg attached to the foot in the heel.....


----------



## youkiddingme

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Goodness.... I know I mis spelled it! It is high heels, not high heals! But I cannot change it!


----------



## GTdad

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



committed_guy said:


> For this man the reason why I like women in high heels is because it's feminine. Ideally the heel would have a seamed stocking running up the back of the leg attached to the foot in the heel.....


Now you're talking. Reminds me of the old Van Halen song.

"No no no, don't take them off! Leave them on, leave them on."


----------



## Jetranger

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



GTdad said:


> Big sneakers?? LOL, this is definitely a "different strokes" kind of deal.


I guess it is. This is what I mean: link, link 2. 

I just don't like the look of heels. 



Marriedbuthappy said:


> In most couples, the woman is shorter than the man. That has usually been my situation as well. High heels bring them within easy kissing distance!


Just get them to stand on a ledge (pick 'em up and put 'em there) and you'll be level with them


----------



## GTdad

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Jetranger said:


> I guess it is. This is what I mean: link, link 2.
> 
> I just don't like the look of heels.


Whatever works for you. Hey, I kind of like that old starched-white nurse look, so I'm not casting stones.


----------



## roostr

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I love em, they are hot


----------



## manticore

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ScarletBegonias said:


> *Men who are leg men* tend to love high heels bc it elongates the leg giving the illusion of there being more of what they love


wait what?, are there men who are not men legs?, shocking news indeed


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



manticore said:


> wait what?, are there men who are not men legs?, shocking news indeed



Thank you Manticore....every man should love legs and women in heels....:smthumbup:


----------



## Shoto1984

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ToothFairy said:


> Just wondering if men also find sexy the bunions, hammertoes, clawed toes, and arthritis that experts say are associated with high heels? :smthumbup:


I've never asked a woman to walk in them....


----------



## Personal

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

When my wife wears heels, I can't reach her lips even standing on tip toes.


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I think that if a woman has beautiful feet, she should show them off with nice shoes. Many men, like myself, will notice. Just my opinion.


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

My husband calls them his "handlebars" when we are making love...


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

High heels make all kinds of clothes look better too  They give ladies a sexy "edge" about them. Just my opinion.


----------



## ocotillo

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



youkiddingme said:


> The post on women's legs got me to thinking about a theory I have about why men (some) like women in high heals. Just thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> It occurred to me one day that high heels present the woman's legs and feet as they are in the throws of passionate love making.



Shoe designers make no bones about the fact that their designs arch the foot into a shape suggestive of a woman's back at the moment of orgasm. 

High heels do more than that though. They tilt the pelvis very slightly forward, subtly altering a woman's gait and emphasizing the breasts and buttocks which are both thrust out a little more as a result of the pelvic tilt.

--Which is why most parents set an age boundary for when their daughters may start wearing them.


----------



## Personal

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Married but Happy said:


> In most couples, the woman is shorter than the man. That has usually been my situation as well. High heels bring them within easy kissing distance!


Opposite for me (as a man), almost all of my partners have been taller and often a lot taller.


----------



## johny1989

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

If Your legs are long, usually it looks pretty on heels and people will be more attracted to your legs. If your legs are short, it does not look pretty and people will be attracted to your heels. Well, wearing heels hurt but it depends if you can take it or not. By the way, I find some women sexy wearing heals. Well, that's all I got and it's all based on your opinion.


----------



## in my tree

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Sorry to intrude in the men's clubhouse, but this thread makes me a little sad. I used to wear heels and I liked them. My legs are one of my best features and I could actually walk in the things. I would also be a shoe "hog", if I didn't have sense.  Now that I have a bad back, my heel wearing days are over. I miss them. It's cute to see my daughter try to wear them though. She's okay in heels up to 2" high but that's about it.


----------



## Wolf1974

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

My only thought is that it's impressive they don't fall over more. I would


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ScarletBegonias said:


> my opinion= SEXEH!
> 
> DH's opinion= silly looking


What?:scratchhead:As an official member of the International Men's High Heel Appreciation Club (IMHHAC for short), I'm going to propose a measure to have his Man Card revoked.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Big Bang's Amy provides an explanation.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Zatol Ugot? said:


> What?:scratchhead:As an official member of the International Men's High Heel Appreciation Club (IMHHAC for short), I'm going to propose a measure to have his Man Card revoked.


lol I know,it shocked me too when he told me that. Then he went on to explain how he loves to see me in a natural state...bare feet,earthy clothes (or none),natural hair,no makeup. I couldn't help but forget about the dumb heels and love how he really wants to see me


----------



## DanaS

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

Heels...I and my hubby love them! Funny thing is, after I divorced my ex I stopped wearing them. Yet after I met my husband he made a comment about liking women in heels so I started wearing them again and he ALWAYS compliments me on them. Heck, if I go shopping and buy some my husband asks to look at them and so far he has always liked what I have bought.

Though I should say that he does NOT like the stripper style/stilletos, and neither do I. But a 2-3' heel, he goes crazy over. Course he's a leg man so it's not surprising.

Fun fact: I am the only woman he has been with to wear heels


----------



## notmyrealname4

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Jetranger said:


> I guess it is. This is what I mean: link, link 2.



I love link #2.


----------



## notmyrealname4

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



I Notice The Details said:


> She says she is not old enough for birkenstocks. I have to agree with her on that. (thankfully)


I never knew that Birkenstocks were linked with old age.

I associate them with younger hippy types.

And blissful, happy feet.


----------



## chillymorn

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

some women have the walk that is great with them. and some look like a deer walking across a frozen pond.

I prefer bare feet.


----------



## hambone

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I love women in high heels.

It makes their legs longer... it makes their toes curl... it makes their butts firmer...

Lots to like about women in high heels.


----------



## ariel_angel77

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I hope my husband doesn't find them sexy...I tried wearing heels at 5 months pregnant to a funeral. Needless to say, I was pretty much crying at the end of the funeral from the pain. Every time I've tried to wear them since, I relive that awful, horrendous pain. lol


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



ariel_angel77 said:


> I hope my husband doesn't find them sexy...I tried wearing heels at 5 months pregnant to a funeral. Needless to say, I was pretty much crying at the end of the funeral from the pain. Every time I've tried to wear them since, I relive that awful, horrendous pain. lol


Aww sweetie that's sad...maybe you identify the pain with the loss of a loved one....IDK.......remember you can always wear your heels for your dear husband while on your back, that's pleasure NOT pain


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I love my heels ...... 3 or 4 inches high are just right. Makes me feel so sexy and confident &#55357;&#56861; 

And yes I do try my best to keep them " on " for as long as I could wink wink !!


----------



## Jetranger

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



chillymorn said:


> some women have the walk that is great with them. and some look like a deer walking across a frozen pond.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmZ7Do0gbCU

I mean, OW?


----------



## I Notice The Details

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



intheory said:


> I never knew that Birkenstocks were linked with old age.
> 
> I associate them with younger hippy types.
> 
> And blissful, happy feet.


Most of the people I see wearing them are 55 and older. Maybe just the way it is here in Arizona and in Texas????? My wife teases me all the time about getting old enough to wear Birkenstocks. She says that they are "caveman"shoes for women. I am glad she doesn't own any yet....just my opinion of course. 

PS: My wife has gorgeous feet and takes very good care of them too.


----------



## Pamvhv

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I quit the heels this summer in favor of 4-5in wedges instead.


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

http://www.heelsforyou.com/shoestore/images/karo/wood/0886.jpg


Like these Pam? I agree, they are great for summer


----------



## Pamvhv

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



over20 said:


> http://www.heelsforyou.com/shoestore/images/karo/wood/0886.jpg
> 
> 
> Like these Pam? I agree, they are great for summer


Yes like those just less plastic on the top and more cottons.


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I agree...they are sooo pretty. Wedges are the best of both worlds. I find though that the plastic can keep ones cute toes more in place when walking, it acts like a grip.


----------



## notmyrealname4

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*

I think one of the reasons that (many) men prefer women in high heels is that it makes your feet look really small; especially from the side.(???)


----------



## hambone

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



intheory said:


> I think one of the reasons that (many) men prefer women in high heels is that it makes your feet look really small; especially from the side.(???)


Besides the fact that it makes their legs longer, curls their toes, makes their butts more attractive...

I think the reason I appreciate high heels.. is because I know that the woman is making an effort to make herself more attractive.. Like going to the effort of putting on make up.. fixing her hair , painting her nails...


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



chillymorn said:


> some women have the walk that is great with them. and some look like a deer walking across a frozen pond.
> 
> I prefer bare feet.


This is for you chilly.........NOT mine, but I agree...female feet are very, very pretty...



http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/4c/0c/b1/4c0cb17fa1043dc746858ed14ca141fe.jpg


----------



## RandomDude

> is because I know that the woman is making an effort to make herself more attractive.. Like going to the effort of putting on make up.. fixing her hair , painting her nails...


Ack! I hate painted nails

Nail polish = Great
White / Pink = Bearable, just not too much
Red / Black / Blue = Bleh!

Natural + polish is best IMO


----------



## notmyrealname4

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



hambone said:


> I think the reason I appreciate high heels.. is because I know that the woman is making an effort to make herself more attractive..



Well, hambone, I think I see where you are coming from.

I feel I have to say though, that many, many women who wear flats or low heels are also going to the effort to make themselves attractive . . .just with a different style of shoe.


----------



## DanaS

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



hambone said:


> Besides the fact that it makes their legs longer, curls their toes, makes their butts more attractive...
> 
> I think the reason I appreciate high heels.. is because I know that the woman is making an effort to make herself more attractive.. Like going to the effort of putting on make up.. fixing her hair , painting her nails...


Yeah, that's what my husband says he loves about me. He says he loves the fact I am the type of woman who really puts a lot of effort into looking good, at least when going out. When I go get my nails painted or go to get my hair done he always wants to see


----------



## hambone

RandomDude said:


> Ack! I hate painted nails
> 
> Nail polish = Great
> White / Pink = Bearable, just not too much
> Red / Black / Blue = Bleh!
> 
> Natural + polish is best IMO


Yeah, I'm don't care for wild colors like blue, chartreuse, etc.

I like the more natural colors but I DO confess that I love red!


----------



## hambone

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



intheory said:


> Well, hambone, I think I see where you are coming from.
> 
> I feel I have to say though, that many, many women who wear flats or low heels are also going to the effort to make themselves attractive . . .just with a different style of shoe.


I understand. It's just that when they wear the high heels.. it's like they are going all out!


----------



## Healer

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Runs like Dog said:


> You mean a sexy 4" or 5" heel or a gargantuan 8" chunk platform? Because this makes me breathe hard.


Hella hot.


----------



## Healer

I love heels on a woman. In bed, yes that's sexy too.

I also find a woman wearing nothing but white sneakers in bed very hot.


----------



## cuchulain36

I love women in heels, I have a bit of a thing for feet, not a fetish as I don't need it to get ready or always be involved in sex, but I like a woman with nice feet and heels are certainly sexy.


----------



## couple

I don't see high heels as being subliminally suggestive of the shape of a woman's foot while experiencing the ecstasy of sex. High heels tend to straighten the foot rather than mimic the 'toe curling' of orgasm. For us men, I do however think they have an association with sex in general and can imply (rightly or wrongly) a 'take charge' and confident lover and more sexual adventure. Some men may associate them with strippers and other sexually oriented professions, thereby further suggesting sexuality.

Most high heels that i've casually noticed on women look like they do not fit well and, to me, that can make a woman look sloppy. Even Victoria Beckham's shoes in one of the links on this thread look like they are too big in the back (look at the gap between the heel and the shoe). I see this a lot. Also, I'm not sure what the designer intends to shoe in the toe hole but it seems that we see about 1.5 of her toes through the hole. And I'm sure these are very expensive and professionally fitted shoes.

Other high heeled sins that I often notice from a man's perspective include:

-Feet bulging out of the shoes in various places.
-toes spilling over the foot bed
-toes contorted and looking unnaturally constrained by straps or toe holes.
-not handling one's self well in the shoes.
-Cheap looking (by their nature, they draw attention so damaged or cheap looking HH's will look really bad)

Of course, not all high heels look bad but I'm trying to point out that a very large proportion of HH that I see do not look good to me. I think that steeply raked ones (pumps?) are generally the worst looking and platform style with a less steep rake look the best, the neatest and the most 'put together'.


----------



## BostonBruins32

No fetish on feet at all. 

That said, i dig the heels. A few times we did it with her in heels. To be honest it feels dirty like you'd see in a movie or magazine. I think just a typical male dirty mind, thats about it.


----------



## Redheadguy

I love heels on a woman, especially if she is confident in them.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Heels can be quite lovely on a lady - if she knows how to walk in them. Some women run marathons in them (literally), some women in heels walk like a horse that had a stroke.

When they're worn properly, coordinate well with the woman's outfit (ie she's not wearing hooker heels just for attention), and she walks properly in them, they can IMO be a very attractive sign of confidence and class (even if she lacks those things inwardly )


----------



## Redheadguy

I don't believe a Woman can be too natively tall for heels either. So what if she towers over the short people if she looks and feels great.


----------



## Anonymous07

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



intheory said:


> I feel I have to say though, that many, many women who wear flats or low heels are also going to the effort to make themselves attractive . . .just with a different style of shoe.


:iagree:

I'm glad my husband doesn't care if I wear heels or not. I hate high heels and much prefer to wear cute flats. High heels are unhealthy for women, putting them at risk for permanent damage to their knees, hips, back, and tendons, as high heels put you in an unnatural position. 

For some reason women are taught to believe that pain = beauty, but I don't follow it. There are plenty of other ways to make my legs look longer and my butt look nice without the pain of wearing heels. I still look good without putting my feet in uncomfortable shoes.


----------



## heartsbeating

I used to advise clients about wearing high heels ...until I took a different route and found myself wearing them. An educated fool, perhaps? I like wearing heels, hubs likes 'em but that's not why I wear them. I also have my flat Doc Martin moments too. Which he also digs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I'm glad my husband doesn't care if I wear heels or not. I hate high heels and much prefer to wear cute flats. High heels are unhealthy for women, putting them at risk for permanent damage to their knees, hips, back, and tendons, as high heels put you in an unnatural position.
> 
> For some reason women are taught to believe that pain = beauty, but I don't follow it. There are plenty of other ways to make my legs look longer and my butt look nice without the pain of wearing heels. I still look good without putting my feet in uncomfortable shoes.


I thought of the movie Kinky Boots reading this...'Comfy? Sex shouldn't be comfy!'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable

I wouldn't want to be the person who has to walk in them, but they are awfully hot to look at.


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I'm glad my husband doesn't care if I wear heels or not. I hate high heels and much prefer to wear cute flats. High heels are unhealthy for women, putting them at risk for permanent damage to their knees, hips, back, and tendons, as high heels put you in an unnatural position.
> 
> For some reason women are taught to believe that pain = beauty, but I don't follow it. There are plenty of other ways to make my legs look longer and my butt look nice without the pain of wearing heels. I still look good without putting my feet in uncomfortable shoes.



Where do you gather that women are taught to believe that pain equals beauty??? A lot of females LOVE high heels because it makes us feel feminine .


----------



## Pandakiss

I love my high heels. I wear them every chance I get. I'm short about 5 feet, so I can go 5/6 inch heels. I have short conservative 4 inch heels too. Some are strictly only when I'm in the car, some are great for ridding the bus and walking, like in the mall. 

I am always in dsw, Aldo's, or Marshall's. If I don't go at least once a month, I get withdrawals. Then I pop on over to solestruck and send my husband a hundred million pics while he's working. Hee hee. Anybody here with a foot/shoe/boot fetish, check out stiletto style. You can set up a wish list....a dream come true. Deep sigh


Isn't it way past time for the high heel shoe thread 3.0??!!!????


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> I love my high heels. I wear them every chance I get. I'm short about 5 feet, so I can go 5/6 inch heels. I have short conservative 4 inch heels too. Some are strictly only when I'm in the car, some are great for ridding the bus and walking, like in the mall.
> 
> I am always in dsw, Aldo's, or Marshall's. If I don't go at least once a month, I get withdrawals. Then I pop on over to solestruck and send my husband a hundred million pics while he's working. Hee hee. Anybody here with a foot/shoe/boot fetish, check out stiletto style. You can set up a wish list....a dream come true. Deep sigh
> 
> 
> Isn't it way past time for the high heel shoe thread 3.0??!!!????



YES!!! HMMMM What kind of heel do we introduce first?


----------



## heartsbeating

Pandakiss said:


> I love my high heels.


I love your high heels too!

You are indeed the Shoe Queen of this joint.


----------



## Anon Pink

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



over20 said:


> Where do you gather that women are taught to believe that pain equals beauty??? A lot of females LOVE high heels because it makes us feel feminine .


Seriously? Have you never read a book about history? Clearly you've never ever learned about women in history. 

Never read about corsets routinely drawn so tight women couldn't breathe? Women would regularly would faint from lack of oxygen, and certainly weren't able to move very freely. Pushing their intestines down and their lungs up, certainly wasn't comfortable.

Never heard of Chinese foot binding in which girls at age 4 had the toes broken and their foot bound? Until they reached the age of 15 their feet would be broken and bound to symbolize her delicate nature. The sole of the properly bound foot would resemble a lotus blossom, a flower associated with the vagina. Might have been the largest society of foot fetishes ever! Broken bones sound painful, donchya think?

Never heard of the multitude of crazy fad diets? Tape worm diet? Know how they got the tape worms out once the women lost enough weight? Ugh, not at all painless.

High heels are crazy pretty and sometimes just plain crazy, but I don't need them to feel feminine nor pretty and no women should. 

The modern version of foot binding...


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Anon Pink, while what you're saying is true from a historical perspective, and while I completely respect your opinion as a valid one, I think for most American women that is probably a tenuous connection that you're drawing. If anyone regardless of gender chooses to wear something while rejecting its historical baggage, then in most cases I say more power to them (the exception being something like a Nazi uniform).

Many women like to wear heels because they make them feel confident, empowered, sexy, feminine, etc. They may be uncomfortable, but I don't think that hearkens back to some past era of admittedly egregious female oppression.

You could argue that the reason heels make women feel those ways is because societal pressures have shaped views on femininity as such, and I think there's a small kernel of truth to that, but so what? Though a much less egregious example, I like to wear suits and ties, though they can be uncomfortable, because they make me feel confident and empowered, and I don't particularly care if those views have been shaped by societal expectations of what a powerful man looks like. *I* like how it looks, and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Anon Pink

Hello Nigel.





Nigel Pinchley said:


> Anon Pink, while what you're saying is true from a historical perspective, and while I completely respect your opinion as a valid one, I think for most American women that is probably a tenuous connection that you're drawing. If anyone regardless of gender chooses to wear something while rejecting its historical baggage, then in most cases I say more power to them (the exception being something like a Nazi uniform).
> 
> Many women like to wear heels because they make them feel confident, empowered, sexy, feminine, etc. They may be uncomfortable, but I don't think that hearkens back to some past era of admittedly egregious female oppression.
> 
> *You could argue that the reason heels make women feel those ways is because societal pressures have shaped views on femininity as such, and I think there's a small kernel of truth to that, but so what? Though a much less egregious example, I like to wear suits and ties, though they can be uncomfortable, because they make me feel confident and empowered, and I don't particularly care if those views have been shaped by societal expectations of what a powerful man looks like. *I* like how it looks, and that's what matters to me*.


I am unaware of the health risks associate with suit wearing. Can you enlighten?

How clumsy of me, I though I had made that point already. It is exactly societal pressure to be fashionable, that take a part of a woman's anatomy and exaggerate it, that cause women to willingly endure pain in order to be seen as more beautiful. Which was in response to the other poster I quoted. The poster who seemed aghast at the very idea that women are taught that pain = beauty.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

If you'll note in my quote, I admitted up front that a suit and tie are far less egregious examples than the historical ones you mentioned.

Anyway, I stand by my original opinion. While there is some historical truth to what you're saying, and I respect your opinion and agree that societal pressures play a role, I think you're trying to find oppression where most American women wouldn't see it, even if they likely know that those societal pressures have had that shaping effect.


----------



## Dollystanford

I like the way they make my legs look 
And carry flats in my handbag


----------



## Almostrecovered

and they make awesome "finish him!" weapons after you've maced a guy down to the ground


----------



## Anon Pink

Nigel Pinchley said:


> If you'll note in my quote, I admitted up front that a suit and tie are far less egregious examples than the historical ones you mentioned.
> 
> Anyway, I stand by my original opinion. While there is some historical truth to what you're saying, and I respect your opinion and agree that societal pressures play a role, I think you're trying to find oppression where most American women wouldn't see it, even if they likely know that those societal pressures have had that shaping effect.


Then we simply disagree on motivators. I'm not looking for oppression. I am correcting a misinformed opinion. We all fall victim to absurd standards of beauty and we have only ourselves to blame once we reach adulthood and can inform out own opinions on what beauty is and its relative importance in our daily decisions. 

For some women, the internal pressure to present a more beautiful appearance over shadows the very real risks to our bodies.

Beauty and pain go hand in hand and when we admit that, we can make better informed decisions.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good afternoon ladies
IMHO: If you want to wear heals you are welcome do to so, but please don't wear them for ME.


----------



## ocotillo

Nigel Pinchley said:


> Many women like to wear heels because they make them feel confident, empowered, sexy, feminine, etc. They may be uncomfortable, but I don't think that hearkens back to some past era of admittedly egregious female oppression.


I don't think Anon Pink was making that connection, but would add anyway that the modern high heel as we know it was actually invented and crafted at the behest of rich, powerful women like Catherine de' Medici and Jeanne Antoinette Poisson during periods of relative emancipation. The Pompadour heel, which the latter of the two women is credited with is clearly visible even in paintings of her.

Napoleon actually tried to outlaw high heeled shoes (On both men and women) as a symbol of wealth and power but it didn't work. The fashion kept resurfacing because they were too popular once the aesthetic appeal had taken hold.


----------



## Anonymous07

Almostrecovered said:


> and they make awesome "finish him!" weapons after you've maced a guy down to the ground


:rofl:

They can make very good weapons. My cousin took off her heel to keep a guy away from her when she was leaving a bar late at night, who kept pestering her. He didn't want to be jabbed, so he stayed at a distance.


----------



## 2xloser

richardsharpe said:


> Good afternoon ladies
> IMHO: If you want to wear heals you are welcome do to so, but please don't wear them for ME.


Wear them for ME, then... pleeeeeease... :lol: 
The caveman male chauvinist pig in me just thinks they look ultimately feminine and sexy in a way flat shoes simply cannot. Crucify me; I just like 'em. I also love boots on a woman for some reason, flat or heel.
But not stripper-height, over the top spiked heels. They just look trampy.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Cowboy boots, too, though that may not be as popular an opinion as high heels.


----------



## Almostrecovered

you're all creeps with foot fetishes


----------



## bkaydezz

Uhm...

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

bkaydezz said:


> Uhm...
> 
> I LOVE THEM!


Meh, depends on the woman, frequency they're worn, their height, what they are worn with and what the occasion is. I guess I am one of those weird foot fetish guys and I like to see women's feet. The idea of toes being cramped up all day in a high heel isn't sexy to me. On the other hand, a woman in a form fitting dress with high heels in the appropriate setting may turn my head. Gotta say one of my favorite times of year is late spring when women start wearing sun dresses or shorts ... and flip-flops.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## notmyrealname4

I read in a health book by Kareen Zebroff)) that up to 2-in heels is fine for your feet and spine.

There are lots of adorable shoes at that height. I notice in a lot of movies in the '40's, heels looked to be about 2" - 3" high.

I thought kitten heels were adorable. Very hard to find now.

I continue to think that a strong part of the appeal of very high heels is that they make womens' feet look extremely small. Most men find large feet on a woman _repellant.
_

I also think that the mincing, impaired gait appeals to men. Easier (on a subconscious level, of course) to catch up to and knock someone off their feet who is moving this way.

A long, confident gait on a woman is probably intimidating to *some* men. From an evolutionary viewpoint, a woman who displays such a healthy stride should be an attractive mate.

I feel sorry for men that they have to wear neckties (basically, a noose around their necks). And thick leather belts with their jeans/slacks --- nothing like having a tight band cinched around your digestive organs.


----------



## bkaydezz

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Meh, depends on the woman, frequency they're worn, their height, what they are worn with and what the occasion is. I guess I am one of those weird foot fetish guys and I like to see women's feet. The idea of toes being cramped up all day in a high heel isn't sexy to me. On the other hand, a woman in a form fitting dress with high heels in the appropriate setting may turn my head. Gotta say one of my favorite times of year is late spring when women start wearing sun dresses or shorts ... and flip-flops.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I love them. However, I do not wear them often.
It is more of a treat to me when I do.

I prefer heel boots. Or however you call them.


----------



## richardsharpe

Kitten heels:scratchhead:
Desperately hoping no real kittens are involved (kittens and high heels don't go together....:cat: )

OK, I'm curious, what are "kitten heels"?, I've never heard the term before. 



intheory said:


> I thought kitten heels were adorable. Very hard to find now.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

richardsharpe said:


> Kitten heels:scratchhead:
> Desperately hoping no real kittens are involved (kittens and high heels don't go together....:cat: )
> 
> OK, I'm curious, what are "kitten heels"?, I've never heard the term before.


----------



## ocotillo

Almostrecovered said:


> you're all creeps with foot fetishes


Meh.... There's a reason the swimsuit portion of beauty pageants is always done in high heels and it has little to do with feet.


----------



## notmyrealname4

richardsharpe said:


> Kitten heels:scratchhead:
> Desperately hoping no real kittens are involved (kittens and high heels don't go together....:cat: )
> 
> OK, I'm curious, what are "kitten heels"?, I've never heard the term before.



It doesn't look like Zatol Ugot's picture went through???

If you search on "kitten heels" then click on your images tab, you'll get a ton of results, for a better idea.


----------



## over20

I looooove those silver ones for a casual summer night.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sometimes shoes can make a statement.


----------



## bandit.45

I love a woman in high heels. The way they straighten her up, the way they lift her ass up....

Yummmmmmmm.......


----------



## old red

apparently they are bad for a woman's posture - but what bandit said above: yum!


----------



## Jetranger

High heels posture and SCIENCE!


----------



## always_alone

Yeah, but who cares how much damage they do to a woman's body. Men think they're sexy and that's all that counts.

Beauty does equal pain.


----------



## over20

always_alone said:


> Yeah, but who cares how much damage they do to a woman's body. Men think they're sexy and that's all that counts.
> 
> Beauty does equal pain.


I am 43 and have been wearing heels since 16. Back then they were only 2 inches and now when we go out I wear anywhere from 4-6 inches. I have suffered no injuries or pain whatsoever. 

Lots of things can be painful, for example, tweezing ones eyebrows/waxing/wearing underwire bras....I love it all though. It's part of being a woman and feminine looking for my husband.


----------



## always_alone

Yep, of course. Women's sole purpose and responsibility is to be sexy for men.

No matter how painful, it's superfantabulous.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife is 49 and has been wearing heels since she was 20. She has no injuries or pain either. She doesn't wear them every day now, but on occasions. She says she loves to wear heels and to be "dressed up". I love her in them, but I also appreciate a beautiful pair of sandals on her too.


----------



## ocotillo

I'd probably be happier if my wife did not wear them because she insists that a painful shoe is a cheap shoe. Comfort apparently comes at a considerable cost. - LOL.


----------



## notmyrealname4

These "ballet bed boots" things I've provided images of below.

What could be the function of these. Other than to so vertically elongate a woman's foot, _so that it appears she doesn't have one_.

In The Flintstones pic.: notice the extreme, unnatural differential between the mens' and womens' feet. Men tend to have larger feet than women; yes. But Wilma and Betty seem to have *childrens'* feet. Why?


----------



## Pandakiss

Yes cheap ass shoes will kill your feet. Spending a little more usually results in a longer lasting shoe, better stitching, better insoles inside the shoe, and better materials.


----------



## bandit.45

intheory said:


> It doesn't look like Zatol Ugot's picture went through???
> 
> If you search on "kitten heels" then click on your images tab, you'll get a ton of results, for a better idea.



Bleh. Looks like something Aunt Agnes would wear to the her blue rinse brigade party.


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> In The Flintstones pic.: notice the extreme, unnatural differential between the mens' and womens' feet. Men tend to have larger feet than women; yes. But Wilma and Betty seem to have *childrens'* feet. Why?


There's an awful lot of animated characters with only three fingers on either hand and part of the reason is probably that hands and feet are two of the hardest parts of the body to draw, so it's easier for the animator to cheat. 

But yeah, the Flintstones were grossly distorted and the small feet motif appears over and over throughout history.


----------



## notmyrealname4

bandit.45 said:


> Bleh. Looks like something Aunt Agnes would wear to the her blue rinse brigade party.


I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## bandit.45

Spikes! Spikes! 

Up on those tippy toes! :lol:


----------



## notmyrealname4

ocotillo said:


> the small feet motif appears over and over throughout history.



ocotillo,

Why do you think that is? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## bandit.45

intheory said:


> ocotillo,
> 
> Why do you think that is? What purpose does it serve?


He's not out of line. Up until 100 years ago wealthy Chinese women bound their feet to about four inches long.


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> ocotillo,
> Why do you think that is? What purpose does it serve?


When we start getting into weird things, like why there are so many forms of the Cinderella story throughout history, all anybody can do is come up with wild theories that may or may not be true.

Just like big hands and feet on a man are associated with higher levels of testosterone, smaller feet on a woman are associated with higher levels of estrogen.


----------



## over20

My highest and favorite.


----------



## Married but Happy

To some extent it matters what else she's wearing. High heels go well with nothing.


----------



## notmyrealname4

bandit.45 said:


> He's not out of line. Up until 100 years ago wealthy Chinese women bound their feet to about four inches long.


I in no way suggested ocotillo was "out of line". I asked him for a more detailed response because I have noticed that his posts tend to be well thought out in general.

As far as "Lotus Feet" ? Well, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## over20

Married but Happy said:


> To some extent it matters what else she's wearing. High heels go well with nothing.


You just quoted my husband with your last sentence


----------



## Pandakiss

Now I love a 4/5/6 inch heel, but not quite that style.....

I prefer the fvck me heels. Mini peep toe, I like ankle straps, I like a platform but not to unsafe or unstable. I still have to get in and out of the car, walk around the store and the mall. 

I'm a little bitty thing (5 feet) so I gotta be careful which shoe style and platform height I choose.


----------



## over20

Panda, do you have a pic of your fav?


----------



## Pandakiss

I have a few handy. This is one I posted a while ago. I don't wear them much because I got them wet and I need to get them fixed. 

Ok I'll post it later on, my phone does not seem to understand what I want......sigh, phone.


Ok. I guess after jumping through hoops I got it to work.


----------



## over20

Very nice Panda!!! OOOlala....now I know why we get along sooo well girl!


----------



## Thundarr

Women who are somewhat athletic or in good shape tend to look more hot in high heels. Especially if they have muscle tone in their calves and legs. But some women look better in flats. I think women can tell how they look in heels. Usually if they're wearing them then they pull it off well.


----------



## bandit.45

Thundarr said:


> Women who are somewhat athletic or in good shape tend to look more hot in high heels. Especially if they have muscle tone in their calves and legs. But some women look better in flats. I think women can tell how they look in heels. Usually if they're wearing them then they pull it off well.


Back when I was married my ex and I hosted a couple of female competitive bicyclists during a three day race where we lived. They stayed with us. The last night after the race they went to a big post race party. They dressed to the nines in high heels and miniskirts. No pantyhose needed. They just baby-oiled their legs up and.....oh my sweet savior...

Those immaculately muscled cyclist calves and thighs with spiked heels.... Hoy vey!


----------



## bandit.45

Pandakiss said:


> HA! I have ZERO definition on my calf muscles. No matter what I do. I have come to accept this lol. Here is one I sent to hubby a while back.
> 
> View attachment 27738
> 
> 
> I love these shoes.


Um....they look mighty fine to me....


----------



## over20

bandit.45 said:


> Back when I was married my ex and I hosted a couple of female competitive bicyclists during a three day race where we lived. They stayed with us. The last night after the race they went to a big post race party. They dressed to the nines in high heels and miniskirts. No pantyhose needed. They just baby-oiled their legs up and.....oh my sweet savior...
> 
> Those immaculately muscled cyclist calves and thighs with spiked heels.... Hoy vey!


I bet they were also nice and tan too


----------



## Jetranger

This thread has become show and tell (and I'm not complaining)


----------



## Pandakiss

over20 said:


> Love the leopard print with the red and the peek a boo toe.. I feel a shoe shopping trip coming on!




It's hard to tell but they have a little platform. Maybe 2 inches, they are my "sensible" shoes. I just came from dsw, but I didn't find anything......*super unhappy face*

Trying for Aldo's on Sunday.


----------



## over20

Jetranger said:


> This thread has become show and tell (and I'm not complaining)


If you like this thread go check out the Legs thread


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> It's hard to tell but they have a little platform. Maybe 2 inches, they are my "sensible" shoes. I just came from dsw, but I didn't find anything......*super unhappy face*
> 
> Trying for Aldo's on Sunday.


I shop at the ummmmm naughty stores for my 6 inchers , for the others I can find them almost anywhere..


----------



## I Notice The Details

Heels can be very sexy....

They can give a lady an "edge" that is quite noticeable! Just my opinion.


----------



## over20

A total beauty singing about her red heels...I love it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-5Ri8GY57SI


----------



## Pandakiss

I shop at Marshall's and Macy's and dsw sometimes Aldo's, but they are on the expensive side, to me anyways. 

Yes sex shops have awesome shoes. Did you check out either of the ones I mentioned??? Solestruck is mega hella expensive so I just "bowse" and look in Marshall's for a similar pair at a better price.


----------



## over20

Panda, I don't have an Aldo's by me...sad girl I am, I do LOVE DSW, Macy's, Marshalls', TJ MAXX has name brand bags and heels too....I have found some sexy ones at Payless even...go figure?


----------



## over20

My next purchase, Panda......I love the ankle thing.......


----------



## Pandakiss

Hells yea!!

Those are super cute and sexy.


----------



## over20

Today we went to a graduation party and I wore this but in white..with a little rosebud on the toe..I LOVE the wrap around laces


----------



## omgitselaine

over20 said:


> Today we went to a graduation party and I wore this but in white..with a little rosebud on the toe..I LOVE the wrap around laces


Love wedge heels  they're comfy and so sexy too !!


----------



## over20

*Re: Thoughts on women in high heals*



youkiddingme said:


> Goodness.... I know I mis spelled it! It is high heels, not high heals! But I cannot change it!


No worries, high heels HEAL


----------



## Pandakiss

I did get out to Aldo's and snag a great pair, on sale, that's the best.....

I would have posted them earlier but I had no battery power, and the store was trying to close. I didn't think they would have been too happy with some chick taking pics of shoes lol.


----------



## over20

Of course they would have...free advertisement Panda....they would owe YOU!! LOL...Is Aldo's strictly shoes?


----------



## over20

Well almost anything....


----------



## Pandakiss

No they sell a few necklaces, sunglasses, earrings, rings, bracelets, purses, and I think headbands. 

Sheer coincidence, my new ones look like the black ones you posted, but a little higher. Can't wait to wear them.......


----------



## over20

So my pic might be a 3-4 inch?.....with the sexy ankle straps?

I love "accessory" stores...yummy finds in those


----------



## Pandakiss

I think they are a little higher than the wedge. Maybe around 3 inches. Not a bad height.


ETA: have you been to Spencer's??? They have nice things and some disturbing things, but if you shopped at hottopic and missed the old non mainstream ht, then Spencer's is great. 

What kind of bracelets/ necklaces do you wear???


----------



## over20

Yes, LOVE Spencer's and hot topic too!...Good question , hubs has bought me some really nice diamond jewelry over the years and I lOVE it and wear it for the holidays, our anniv and black tie events......but going out for dancing with him and such I LOVE..big gold hoop earrings......hoops are my fav....bangles to match if I am in the mood....I would rather wear a group of long necklaces over bracelets though.....can't forget the ankle bracelets for the summer though....that is my husbands #1 request of all time...he LOVES them...OK is obsessed with them..


----------



## hambone

over20 said:


> Well almost anything....


The way I heard it was, "Girls can do anything boys can do and they can do it in high heels.... and BACKWARDS!"


----------



## over20

Couldn't resist this cute pick....love the shoe and the body glitter!


----------



## over20

Panda, these are my fav......sorry it's sooo big...did I say I love big earrings....LOL


----------



## Pandakiss

Can't do hoops. Kids like to pull on, and my hair gets tangled on them. And I'm a klutz, I would have ripped them out by now. I used to wear them in high school, and some years after, but then I had a baby.....so I stopped. I wear post only. 










Not this fancy but these in silver and the "gem" is black. Oddly enough I got the earrings and the handcuff bracelet from Clair's.


----------



## over20

My husband would love this one....


----------



## over20

Love those heels..


----------



## Pandakiss

That's really pretty. I used to wear them. I had a few nice ones too, but I kept loosing them. Being a bus rider sometimes doesn't afford the luxury of ankle bracelets lol. 

I had a thin ""gold"" one with a "K" and one of those jangly ones with little bells. I loved them. I was pretty sad when I noticed they were gone.....it took a week to notice, goes to show how much I paid attention....

Then I started wearing real heels, as apposed to kitten heels and mules, (I think they are called) with ankle straps and fancy buckles. 

And back to earrings, I did get another hole so I could wear more and getting a third hole in March.


----------



## over20

Yes, some anklets can break...easy....I usually "stock up" for the summer months....they are soooo pretty to wear.....Well Panda, I just love big hoops...IDK now why , they seem at least for me a great choice for casual wear.


----------



## Pandakiss

I really liked wearing them too. I have been out of the habit for 20 years or so, and I'm not sure if it's still me or not. Buuuut I was thinking about small unremoveable......I guess circles, it is a hoop for all intensive purposes, but it's really teeny tiny. I'm thinking about getting (this is a hoop, still small) a targus piercing or a conch. Though both smaller than a traditional hoop, still can be a hoop--sort of.


----------



## over20

I have seen them....do you like long, shoulder sweep types of earrings?


----------



## Pandakiss

Could not wear those. They are very pretty, but I would always think something is crawling on me lol. My hair is long and very curly and I think it would tangle, then I think a bug was on me, and it would end horribly for me. 

My hair gets caught on my industrial and it hurts so bad!!!! 

I'm a leather-vinyl-spike-razor blade-chains-skull and cross bones-dressed in black-steampunk-gears kinda chick. 

I have never owned diamonds or pearls. Never wear flats. So some things that might scream "girly", I tend to shy away from. LoL


----------



## omgitselaine

Pandakiss said:


> [iurl="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27810&d=1407137819&d=1407137819"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> My new shoes.


I looove these !!!! Perfect for them ..... " Friday Night Dates " with the hubby wink wink !!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## HappyGilmore

I only wear high heels to bed...


----------



## over20

HappyGilmore said:


> I only wear high heels to bed...


That's why high heels were invented...to give our husbands "handlebars"......


----------



## Anon Pink

Attention service department, vomit clean up in aisles 5,6-and 7!


----------



## over20

Love these for summer...


----------



## over20

very pretty


----------



## over20




----------



## Pandakiss

Nice pics. 

Handlebars....snort too funny

I always hope hubby doesn't pull my heels, I always think they will break off ha ha

But then, I would get more.......ooo


I love, love, love those stockings and those pink shoes!!!!! Where can I buy!!!!! LoL


----------



## samyeagar

I'm generally not in high heels when I have thoughts about women...


----------



## Anon Pink

Dammit Sam! Haven't you been paying attention? How can I think sexy objectifying thoughts about you if you won't post pics of the slvtty high heels you wear? 












Mmm mmmmmmmmmm! So sexay!


----------



## CharlieParker

HappyGilmore said:


> I only wear high heels to bed...


I call her high heels "ceiling paint inspecting shoes".


----------



## Almostrecovered

can we at least all agree that cankles are hideous?


----------



## over20

Almostrecovered said:


> can we at least all agree that cankles are hideous?


At least you didn't post a pic with your comment...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford




----------



## Almostrecovered

You're a cruel woman Dolly


----------



## over20

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cuchulain36

ocotillo said:


> Just like big hands and feet on a man are associated with higher levels of testosterone, smaller feet on a woman are associated with higher levels of estrogen.


My wife has size 8 1/2 (9 in some shoes) feet and I find her feet sexy as hell, especially in heels or nice sandals.


----------



## xakulax

High heels are sexy yes but personally I love a woman in boots 















Especially if that's all she is wearing


----------



## notmyrealname4

I thought shoes were something you were supposed to be able to walk in; without fear of falling down, I mean.


----------



## notmyrealname4

*The outlook looks bright for a career in podiatry.*


----------



## xakulax

intheory said:


> I thought shoes were something you were supposed to be able to walk in; without fear of falling down, I mean.


sorry couldn't resist 























:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Thundarr

A woman thinking she'll pull off heels is like a guy thinking he can pull off dancing. The smart guys test that theory out in from of a mirror first and the smart women test out high heels around the house.

Broken ankle high heel girl is not sexy .


----------



## over20

For Mr. K and Mr.X


----------



## over20




----------



## Pandakiss

Did you buy the black boots????

Scandalous, in a delicious way.


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> For Mr. K


for me? yes, it's kilgore. had to sign up again; i couldn't post anymore under the old acct


----------



## over20

Yes, girl....mine are even higher than those...


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Yes, girl....mine are even higher than those...


you must be falling over all the time


----------



## over20




----------



## over20




----------



## over20

kilgoreisme said:


> you must be falling over all the time


Not if you practice early


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Not if you practice early


but i would think DD + high heels = spills


----------



## over20

kilgoreisme said:


> but i would think DD + high heels = spills


Wrong letter....what is with the pencil Avatar?


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Wrong letter


??


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> Did you buy the black boots????
> 
> Scandalous, in a delicious way.


I can't give out my secret stores Panda.....


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Wrong letter....what is with the pencil Avatar?


i was inspired. better than the hairy arse, right?


----------



## Anon Pink

intheory said:


> *The outlook looks bright for a career in podiatry.*




Now that is some kind of sexy! So pretty!


----------



## over20

Easy on, easy off


----------



## over20

I love the ankle bracelet and the strappy heel....of course black goes with everything


----------



## Pandakiss

over20 said:


> Yes, girl....mine are even higher than those...




Higher!!??

Awesome. You can keep your shoe secrets......

After all, we are women. We like to leave a little mystery. 

I would still like to know where the stockings in the pic came from they are so cute. I must covet....

The black shoes with the pink bottom look just like the shoes I have on cept mine have a bow on the side. 


Love the black boots. Love. Love. Love.


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


>


****, that looks painful


----------



## kilgoreisme

Pandakiss said:


> Higher!!??
> 
> Awesome. You can keep your shoe secrets......
> 
> After all, we are women. We like to leave a little mystery.
> 
> I would still like to know where the stockings in the pic came from they are so cute. I must covet....
> 
> The black shoes with the pink bottom look just like the shoes I have on cept mine have a bow on the side.
> 
> 
> Love the black boots. Love. Love. Love.


wow, as a man, i am impressed (in a wincing way) that you can wear those


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> Higher!!??
> 
> Awesome. You can keep your shoe secrets......
> 
> After all, we are women. We like to leave a little mystery.
> 
> I would still like to know where the stockings in the pic came from they are so cute. I must covet....
> 
> The black shoes with the pink bottom look just like the shoes I have on cept mine have a bow on the side.
> 
> 
> Love the black boots. Love. Love. Love.


Well you know where I buy my 6 inchers...I get the boots at the same place.......I have seen those kind of stockings with the bow at the base of the ankle even in Target and Macy's as well as adult shops.......I actually want those glitter super pink 6 inchers I posted last night.....buttttt....what would I wear them with???Jeans and a pink top or black?:scratchhead:


----------



## kilgoreisme

aren't heels that high painful??


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Wrong letter....what is with the pencil Avatar?


no more hairy arse - no matter how many times you ask, lol


----------



## Pandakiss

The sparkly pink ones?? I would wear them with a black pencil skirt and a black top. I wear a lot of black. 

Dark wash jeans and a pink shirt. 


Wait.....what the fvck!!....who needs a "outfit" to match them too.....buy em, then find a dress....until the perfect dress hubby can have all the indoor fun he wants. 


At least that's my reasoning when getting shoes I can't wear cuz I don't have a dress....


----------



## Pandakiss

kilgoreisme said:


> aren't heels that high painful??




Sometimes. For me personally, if I buy higher end shoes usually not a lot and eventually they break in. 

Besides, who cares???

Heels are cute as all get out. My husband loves them. All the reason I need. Strange fact, my nikes always hurt for a few months. So to me, shoes always hurt for a time period.


----------



## kilgoreisme

Pandakiss said:


> Sometimes. For me personally, if I buy higher end shoes usually not a lot and eventually they break in.
> 
> Besides, who cares???
> 
> Heels are cute as all get out. My husband loves them. All the reason I need. Strange fact, my nikes always hurt for a few months. So to me, shoes always hurt for a time period.


for some reason, whenever i see a woman in high heels, all i can imagine is how much it must hurt to wear them. i guess they are wasted on me 

there is no male equivalent - wearing something super uncomfortable bc it looks good


----------



## over20

kilgoreisme said:


> aren't heels that high painful??


No


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> Sometimes. For me personally, if I buy higher end shoes usually not a lot and eventually they break in.
> 
> Besides, who cares???
> 
> Heels are cute as all get out. My husband loves them. All the reason I need. Strange fact, my nikes always hurt for a few months. So to me, shoes always hurt for a time period.


This shoe cracks me up...and provides laughter as one walks...


----------



## over20

kilgoreisme said:


> for some reason, whenever i see a woman in high heels, all i can imagine is how much it must hurt to wear them. i guess they are wasted on me
> 
> there is no male equivalent - wearing something super uncomfortable bc it looks good


We wear them because we like being women.


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> We wear them because we like being women.


i am not criticizing. i am just saying i couldn't do it. but i don't have the best balance at baseline 

if anything, i am in awe


----------



## Pandakiss

over20 said:


> This shoe cracks me up...and provides laughter as one walks...





I am speechless.......I don't know where to go with that......

Umm.......no???? It hurts my brain. I have seen the nike and timberland ones. I'm on the fence with those too.....


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> I am speechless.......I don't know where to go with that......
> 
> Umm.......no???? It hurts my brain. I have seen the nike and timberland ones. I'm on the fence with those too.....


sorry....trying to be funny....over20 bad girl, bad girl leave the jokes to Mr K or X


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> sorry....trying to be funny....over20 bad girl, bad girl leave the jokes to Mr K or X


i don't think we should leave the jokes to me


----------



## over20

sexy


----------



## TiggyBlue

kilgoreisme said:


> aren't heels that high painful??


not at all


----------



## Pandakiss

No they are funny. I just don't know if I should laugh because they are ugly as all get out, should I laugh because they are real, should I laugh with a side of shakin my damn head because only adults would buy these shoes which is fashioned after a young kids carton????????


----------



## kilgoreisme

TiggyBlue said:


> not at all


about as painful as a speedo on a guy


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> No they are funny. I just don't know if I should laugh because they are ugly as all get out, should I laugh because they are real, should I laugh with a side of shakin my damn head because only adults would buy these shoes which is fashioned after a young kids carton????????


I was only trying to laugh for a sec...that heels can be sexy for any kind of person...hey even sponge bob deserves love...:rofl:


----------



## over20

gettin' hot in here?


----------



## Pandakiss

TiggyBlue said:


> not at all




I have seen these on fetish sites. I guess for bedroom play, if you are into pain, maybe??, don't know.....umm yea they look like they might hurt.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Pandakiss said:


> there is no male equivalent - wearing something super uncomfortable bc it looks good


I think I may have found the male equivalent, unfortunately I'm not sure the pic is appropriate for this site


----------



## TiggyBlue

Pandakiss said:


> I have seen these on fetish sites. I guess for bedroom play, if you are into pain, maybe??, don't know.....umm yea they look like they might hurt.


I imagine you'd end up with pierced heel if you walk on them for too long lol


----------



## kilgoreisme

TiggyBlue said:


> I think I may have found the male equivalent, unfortunately I'm not sure the pic is appropriate for this site


worse than speedos? lol


----------



## TiggyBlue

kilgoreisme said:


> worse than speedos? lol


kind of like speedos meet male camel toe


----------



## kilgoreisme

TiggyBlue said:


> kind of like speedos meet male camel toe


i rock that look


----------



## TiggyBlue

over20 said:


> But does one actually walk on them or just "play" with them ?


I guess you could walk on them if a guy has a fetish for ball torture


----------



## Pandakiss

I Notice The Details said:


> Heels can be very sexy....
> 
> 
> 
> They can give a lady an "edge" that is quite noticeable! Just my opinion.




I saw this earlier on, and I need those shoes. People....we need links and a shoe store or online purchasable place to give our money to. 


Over20 excluded. Keep postin those drool worthy pics.


----------



## over20

No ball torture here for me...don't want to hurt the man that pleases me


----------



## kilgoreisme

TiggyBlue said:


> I guess you could walk on them if a guy has a fetish for ball torture


i have a fetish for my balls not being tortured


----------



## TiggyBlue

over20 said:


> No ball torture here for me...don't want to hurt the man that pleases me


Then I suggest not walking on them lol


----------



## Pandakiss

TiggyBlue said:


> I imagine you'd end up with pierced heel if you walk on them for too long lol




Unless you had tough feet from going barefoot all the time.....????? I don't know.....but I'm not into pain sooooo


----------



## ariel_angel77

I can't believe this topic took up 18 pages. lol


----------



## TiggyBlue

AHHH I said no quoting evil boy!!!!!


----------



## kilgoreisme

TiggyBlue said:


> AHHH I said no quoting evil boy!!!!!


couldn't resist. hit so close to home. lol


----------



## TiggyBlue

God and I thought people on the internet would be trustworthy lol


----------



## over20

pretty!


----------



## Pandakiss

Oh that's awful. LOLLLLLLL

Showed my husband he said I truly appreciate all you do and go through for me....as he touched my knee. 

Too funny.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Oh back to the OP my high heels never really been my husbands thing, I think part of the reason is we usually wrestle quite a lot and there's a good job they would end up taking his eye out.


----------



## kilgoreisme

it is funny to think that there are people who find that outfit sexy


----------



## over20

heels and umm well the ultimate.....


----------



## kilgoreisme

kilgoreisme said:


> i have that in red


the "ball divider"


----------



## over20




----------



## TiggyBlue

not usually one to wear heel but have to admit these really tempt me


----------



## Pandakiss

TiggyBlue said:


> Oh back to the OP my high heels never really been my husbands thing, I think part of the reason is we usually wrestle quite a lot and there's a good job they would end up taking his eye out.




We do all the time. But there is a very strict rule of no shoes in the house, so when I get to wear new shoes inside and in the bed, no less, it's always careful. Maybe because it's so out of the ordinary.


----------



## over20

cute boots


----------



## over20

Baby making heels???


----------



## over20

They almost look like stain glass...


----------



## Pandakiss

I must have the pink ones


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> I must have the pink ones


Oh I know...can you tell I am leaning to pink heels...??


----------



## Pandakiss

I do like pink heels. I own not one single pair. Mostly black and a few red and one purple. 

Since I only buy off clearance shelf, black is the most common color. It's rare a red pair pops up, but pink, not on discount, and never my size. Aww poor me lol.


----------



## over20




----------



## samyeagar

over20 said:


>


And see, I look at those and think they are hideous...not finding any of them sexy at all.


----------



## Married but Happy

over20 said:


>


Are those from the Pole Dancer catalog?


----------



## CharlieParker

Married but Happy said:


> Are those from the Pole Dancer catalog?


Pole Dancing Shoes & Pole Fitness Shoes - http://www.ThePoleDancingShop.com/


----------



## xakulax

over20 said:


> *Baby making heels???*


----------



## over20

Married but Happy said:


> Are those from the Pole Dancer catalog?


IDK..just having a little fun


----------



## over20

I should keep these in glove compartment next time I am pulled over..


----------



## xakulax

brings a whole new meaning to stop and frisk lol


----------



## over20

If he looked like this I wouldn't mind....


----------



## Lyris

This is one of the stupidest threads I've ever read


----------



## over20

Lyris said:


> This is one of the stupidest threads I've ever read


Then don't read it


----------



## Pandakiss

I love shoe porn.......

Those are kickass. Are those spikes???? I have one pair of shoes with mini spikes on the toe of the shoe. I don't have a pic handy so I'll go search the web.


----------



## RandomDude

over20 said:


> I should keep these in glove compartment next time I am pulled over..


lol wtf!!!

AWESOME!


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> I love shoe porn.......
> 
> Those are kickass. Are those spikes???? I have one pair of shoes with mini spikes on the toe of the shoe. I don't have a pic handy so I'll go search the web.


LOL....what's the official term for spikes? 4 inch, 6 inch..8??


----------



## Pandakiss

Don't know what if any official name has been given to it. Back to the shoes lol. I should have known hubby had a pic. I will share for a bit. 


There are my spiked shoes. I live in fear that I will kick my self and get srsly hurt. Buuuuut not enough to stop wearing them.


----------



## over20

OOOlala Panda girl....pretty!....and studs....HOT!


----------



## over20

gotta love the inner slxt in these...LOL


----------



## Pandakiss

I kinda like those. I don't usually go for stripper shoes, but I'm kinda diggin those.


----------



## Lyris

over20 said:


> Then don't read it


It's a sociological experiment now. Surely, I think, surely they can't still be going on and on posting pictures of tacky stripper shoes with pandering, leaden innuendo? Oh look, they are!


----------



## notmyrealname4

CharlieParker said:


> Pole Dancing Shoes & Pole Fitness Shoes - http://www.ThePoleDancingShop.com/



Well, apparently they are Made in the USA, so some folks here have jobs from it.

I also got a little pop-up offering advice on how to avoid "pole-dancer bruise":rofl:


----------



## sinnister

They look nice but I hate what they do to structure of a womans foot. It ruins them.


----------



## samyeagar

Lyris said:


> It's a sociological experiment now. Surely, I think, surely they can't still be going on and on posting pictures of tacky stripper shoes with pandering, leaden innuendo? Oh look, they are!


You need more winky wink ummm hmmm's or else no one's going to take you seriously...oh wait...


----------



## hambone

sinnister said:


> They look nice but I hate what they do to structure of a womans foot. It ruins them.


Do you think they wear those shoes every day? When they go grocery shopping? Picking up the kids at school? Etc.


----------



## Wolf1974

over20 said:


> I should keep these in glove compartment next time I am pulled over..


Christmas gift for the GF


----------



## Caribbean Man

hambone said:


> Do you think they wear those shoes every day? When they go grocery shopping? Picking up the kids at school? Etc.


Hambone,

The way things are these days , you never know.

However , they _do_ look good.




I'll give you a little history.

High heel shoes were first worn by mostly men for an entirely different reason.

They were originally invented for Mongolian horsemen and Egyptian butchers.


----------



## Gabriel

Lyris said:


> It's a sociological experiment now. Surely, I think, surely they can't still be going on and on posting pictures of tacky stripper shoes with pandering, leaden innuendo? Oh look, they are!


Well, you clicked on the thread. And decided to post. Twice. 

And this is in the Men's Clubhouse. What did you expect?

Geez. Lighten up.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anyone know _why_ high heels look so good on women?

It's not just the style of the shoe but what the shoe does to the rest of her body or the illusion it creates.


----------



## Gabriel

Caribbean Man said:


> Anyone know _why_ high heels look so good on women?
> 
> It's not just the style of the shoe but what the shoe does to the rest of her body or the illusion it creates.


Agree. Reasons are:

1) the shoe itself looks feminine and has its own curves. Men flock to feminine looking things.

2) the illusion of making the leg look longer

3) a woman's posture is improved by the way they have to stand in the a high heeled shoe. She can't stoop and lean forward or else she'll fall on her face. She has to balance by leaning back a bit, which portrays a more confident posture.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Gabriel said:


> Agree. Reasons are:
> 
> 1) the shoe itself looks feminine and has its own curves. Men flock to feminine looking things.
> 
> 2) the illusion of making the leg look longer
> 
> 3) a woman's posture is improved by the way they have to stand in the a high heeled shoe. She can't stoop and lean forward or else she'll fall on her face. She has to balance by leaning back a bit, which portrays a more confident posture.


Definitely!

Woman In Flats



Silhouette of Woman In Heels.




Makes the female form appear more desirable by accentuating the curves in her hips , lower back and legs


----------



## xakulax

Caribbean Man said:


> Anyone know _why_ high heels look so good on women?
> 
> It's not just the style of the shoe but what the shoe does to the rest of her body or the illusion it creates.






In a recent study, entitled *"High heels as super-normal stimuli: How wearing high heels affects judgments of female attractiveness*" the psychologists compared ratings of women walking in ﬂat shoes, with the same women walking in high heels, in order to establish whether or not walking in high heels enhances the attractiveness of gait.



The authors of the study conclude that high heels are an important part of the contemporary female wardrobe -- the minimum number of high heeled shoes owned by those taking part in the experiment was four, and the maximum 25.
The results indicate that the female walk is perceived as much more attractive when wearing high heels than not. One, conscious or unconscious, motivation for women to wear high heels might therefore be to increase their attractiveness.




The effect seems highly consistent for each individual walker (i.e. all walkers were judged to be more attractive in the heels condition). The biomechanical results are also consistent with the theory that wearing high heels makes women look more attractive by making them more feminine, as the effect of heels was to exaggerate some sex-speciﬁc elements of female gait including: greater pelvic rotation, increased vertical motion at the hip, shorter strides and higher number of steps per minute.


----------



## hambone

Caribbean Man said:


> Anyone know _why_ high heels look so good on women?
> 
> It's not just the style of the shoe but what the shoe does to the rest of her body or the illusion it creates.


We went through all that earlier in the thread.


----------



## Caribbean Man

The height of the heels actually forces the woman's hips to sway in a what males perceive as a seductive manner.

The downside however is that it can damage the lower spine and also her feet.

Beauty hurts...






But it looks so damn sexy!




Wife walking into the bedroom naked and barefooted = Mmmmm.

Wife walking into the bedroom naked wearing pantyhose and high heels = _Bazinga!_


----------



## hambone

Caribbean Man said:


> Hambone,
> 
> The way things are these days , you never know.
> 
> However , they _do_ look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a little history.
> 
> High heel shoes were first worn by mostly men for an entirely different reason.
> 
> They were originally invented for Mongolian horsemen and Egyptian butchers.


So, let me ask you this.. How often do you see women at the grocery store wearing high heels? 

I knew the Egyptian butchers wore them to get them up out of the blood etc. Why were Mongolian horsemen wearing them?


----------



## Caribbean Man

hambone said:


> So, let me ask you this.. How often do you see women at the grocery store wearing high heels?
> 
> I knew the Egyptian butchers wore them to get them up out of the blood etc. Why were Mongolian horsemen wearing them?


Mongolian horsemen wore them for the same reason cowboys wore them.
To anchor their feet in the stirrups while riding.

Mongolian horsemen were warriors and extremely accurate with the bow and arrow on horseback. The high heels and the way the saddle was shaped gave them extra stability while riding.


Regarding the women in the grocery with high heels, I don't see much ,but I imagine the high cost of food on the shelves would surely go unnoticed if more women wore heels in the grocery...


----------



## richardsharpe

Now I'm picturing women in full mongolian warrior getup.....

Actually for their time (eg the time ofthe mongol empire) the Mongols treated Mongolian women quite well. Other women, not so much.....


----------



## richardsharpe

Good afternoon Lyris
If this is one of the stupidest threads you've ever read, you have lived a very charmed internet life

I agree its not the most insightful thread I've seen - just a bunch of guys trading pictures of high heeled shoes....which now that I think of it puts a different light on the whole thing :scratchhead:

If you look at the non-photo posts, you will see that a significant number of men don't like high heels. Some do, some don't care. Some women like them, some don't. 



Lyris said:


> This is one of the stupidest threads I've ever read


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

hambone said:


> So, let me ask you this.. How often do you see women at the grocery store wearing high heels?
> 
> I knew the Egyptian butchers wore them to get them up out of the blood etc. Why were Mongolian horsemen wearing them?


I wear high heels to the grocery store...not hooker shoes but heels and dresses....I wear them to work everyday and i stop at the grocery store after work on my way home.


----------



## doubletrouble

I only tried high heels once, when I was 7. Not for me.


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

DT...perhaps you were ill fitted...to wear high heels comfortably ...you have to wear the correct size.....

I am sure your mother was very unhappy with you ruining her heels by the way...lol


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## samyeagar




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Hope1964

Almostrecovered said:


>


Do you think if I wore these in the bedroom I could exert my erotic power?


----------



## Gabriel

Wow, those are BRUTAL!


----------



## ocotillo

Hope1964 said:


> Do you think if I wore these in the bedroom I could exert my erotic power?


Maybe if you were a Hobbit.


----------



## CharlieParker

richardsharpe said:


> just a bunch of guys trading pictures of high heeled shoes


In case of any interest, Womens Shoes In Mens Sizes - drag-queen.com just sayin`


----------



## sandc

CharlieParker said:


> In case of any interest, Womens Shoes In Mens Sizes - drag-queen.com just sayin`


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss

hambone said:


> Do you think they* wear those shoes every day? When they* go grocery shopping? Picking up the kids at school? Etc.




Do I personally wear high heels to pick up my kids from school, run to the grocery store, mail letters, go to Starbucks, basically any time I it's hot out and I'm in public hell fvck yea I do. Wearing heels now. I have even been known to wear high heels at the laundromat. *gasp* and on the bus. I wear them to walmart, and the mall. 

What am I supposed to wear???? Gym shoes are for winter and late nite hanging out at the bar/pub. So should I wear crocs??? Sorry I love sex. Should I not dress socially acceptable??? 

So yes, "they" wear heels for everyday purposes. Oh and for sex. 






*by saying "they" you insinuated this comment was directed towards me and over20, since we were the last ones posting


----------



## Hope1964




----------



## sandc

Aaaaaand we're back to Caribbean Man's post on posture.


----------



## over20

Pandakiss said:


> Do I personally wear high heels to pick up my kids from school, run to the grocery store, mail letters, go to Starbucks, basically any time I it's hot out and I'm in public hell fvck yea I do. Wearing heels now. I have even been known to wear high heels at the laundromat. *gasp* and on the bus. I wear them to walmart, and the mall.
> 
> What am I supposed to wear???? Gym shoes are for winter and late nite hanging out at the bar/pub. So should I wear crocs??? Sorry I love sex. Should I not dress socially acceptable???
> 
> So yes, "they" wear heels for everyday purposes. Oh and for sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by saying "they" you insinuated this comment was directed towards me and over20, since we were the last ones posting





I feel that Hambone liked all our picks  He likes feminine women!!


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> Aaaaaand we're back to Caribbean Man's post on posture.


:rofl::rofl: or maybe she's wasted!


----------



## sandc

Okay, speaking for myself...

Yuck: (she needs some moisturizer too)











Yum!:


----------



## EI

Caribbean Man said:


> Wife walking into the bedroom naked and barefooted = Mmmmm.
> 
> Wife walking into the bedroom naked wearing pantyhose and high heels = _Bazinga!_


Not pantyhose, CM, stockings worn with a garter belt or thigh highs and stilettos. Preferably black.......


----------



## I Notice The Details

EI said:


> Not pantyhose, CM, stockings worn with a garter belt or thigh highs and stilettos. Preferably black.......


Exactly EI....and with a feisty smile on her face too! :smthumbup:


----------



## hambone

Pandakiss said:


> Do I personally wear high heels to pick up my kids from school, run to the grocery store, mail letters, go to Starbucks, basically any time I it's hot out and I'm in public hell fvck yea I do. Wearing heels now. I have even been known to wear high heels at the laundromat. *gasp* and on the bus. I wear them to walmart, and the mall.
> 
> What am I supposed to wear???? Gym shoes are for winter and late nite hanging out at the bar/pub. So should I wear crocs??? Sorry I love sex. Should I not dress socially acceptable???
> 
> So yes, "they" wear heels for everyday purposes. Oh and for sex.
> 
> 
> *by saying "they" you insinuated this comment was directed towards me and over20, since we were the last ones posting



Easy there Panda. You're jumping to conclusions. When I said, "They" I was referring to women who wear high heels.

The point of my post was that women who wear high heels aren't going to ruin their feet because they don't wear them every time they leave the house.

I was actually trying to defend you against the critics who claimed that you are going to horribly disfigure your feet by wearing high heels.

I guess I was wrong. 

Do you believe that you and Mrs. JA represents the typical high heel wearer?

That all high heel wears always wear high heels any time they put on shoes? And thus are going to ruin their feet?


----------



## Hope1964

The mom of a friend of mine in high school was a ****tail waitress, and she got to the point where she couldn't wear anything with less than a certain heel because her Achilles tendons had shrunk or something.

If you do anything in excess, it CAN be detrimental, but not everyone who does it will pay the price.


----------



## over20

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

hambone said:


> Easy there Panda. You're jumping to conclusions. When I said, "They" I was referring to women who wear high heels.
> 
> The point of my post was that women who wear high heels aren't going to ruin their feet because they don't wear them every time they leave the house.
> 
> I was actually trying to defend you against the critics who claimed that you are going to horribly disfigure your feet by wearing high heels.
> 
> I guess I was wrong.
> 
> Do you believe that you and Mrs. JA represents the typical high heel wearer?
> 
> That all high heel wears always wear high heels any time they put on shoes? And thus are going to ruin their feet?


I don't think I am typical....but then I also don't wear my pajamas and house shoes to walmart...lol

My husband loves my dresses and shoes...and I love wearing them ....


----------



## Davelli0331

Eh, where I'm from, when a lady asks you not to call her by a pet name, a man does the respectful thing and stops.


----------



## sandc

Davelli0331 said:


> Eh, where I'm from, when a lady asks you not to call her by a pet name, a man does the respectful thing and stops.


Too true and what has it to do with high heels anyway?


----------

